# The Halloween Thread



## BDBoop

Please share any Halloween images, jokes, videos - whatever.  Anything relating to Halloween.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## BDBoop

.


----------



## Mr. H.

I dress in my Santa costume when the kids come to the door.
Really throws them for a loop LOL.


----------



## April




----------



## hjmick

We spend three hundred and sixty four days a year telling our children not to talk to or take candy from strangers, then one night a year we send them out in the world to do just that...


What the hell...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

DING DONG DITCH!



What does ding-dong ditch mean? ding-dong ditch Definition. Meaning of ding-dong ditch. OnlineSlangDictionary.com


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## mudwhistle

AngelsNDemons said:


>



How bout a trick.


----------



## R.C. Christian

This shit is lame. You need to post more horrible stuff.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## alan1

Be careful who you scare.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnYp4W1IjT0]Halloween scare prank gone wrong - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

R.C. Christian said:


> This shit is lame. You need to post more horrible stuff.



No, YOU!


----------



## April




----------



## April

mudwhistle said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How bout a trick.
Click to expand...


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuHr00nxeew]The Munsters - Original 1964 Theme! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker420

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCn1LzOk6Hs]Very scary car driving - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April




----------



## hjmick

mudwhistle said:


> The Munsters - Original 1964 Theme! - YouTube




_Addams Family_ was a better show and theme song...


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxINMuOgAu8]True Blood Opening Credits - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## April




----------



## skye




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## skye




----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNieysjSZW4]Hemlock Grove Werewolf Transformation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## April




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## bianco

hjmick said:


> We spend three hundred and sixty four days a year telling our children not to talk to or take candy from strangers, then one night a year we send them out in the world to do just that...
> 
> 
> What the hell...



Amen.

Lunacy if you ask me.


----------



## Connery




----------



## bianco

Halloween is sick and scary.


----------



## Connery




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## April

bianco said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> We spend three hundred and sixty four days a year telling our children not to talk to or take candy from strangers, then one night a year we send them out in the world to do just that...
> 
> 
> What the hell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amen.
> 
> Lunacy if you ask me.
Click to expand...


Party poopers!


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## April

Classic...


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Gracie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctAB-41oWwY]Thomas Halloween 2013 Naperville IL LMFAO, Sexy and I Know It - YouTube[/ame]

This guy did GREAT on the facial expressions to match the music.


----------



## April




----------



## Gracie

mudwhistle said:


>




This movie pissed me off. Why? Because if I saw something like that coming out of my tv, I would be kicking its face in before it even got out of the tube.


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April

It's pink!


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Sarah G

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsHwGkcxZ2s]Halloween Theme Song Metal version! - YouTube[/ame]

Halloween Theme Music, Metal Version.


----------



## Sarah G

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DC4zgfVj-K4]IT Theme Song (Stephen King) - YouTube[/ame]

This is getting scary


----------



## Sarah G

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQXVHITd1N4]Beetlejuice - Day-o (Banana Boat Song) - YouTube[/ame]

Beetlejuice - Day-o (Banana Boat Song)


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Geaux4it

[youtube]g7sCl56PsXQ[/youtube]


----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

Oh The Horror............


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeZftK2kO6U]Monster Mash - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rtkdo7bOmJc]Time Warp - Rocky Horror Picture Show - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April




----------



## skye




----------



## skye

A mother and her babies going for treats.


----------



## naomibee

mudwhistle said:


> Oh The Horror............


----------



## Bloodrock44

Y'all need to stop. You're scaring me!!!


----------



## BDBoop

skye said:


> A mother and her babies going for treats.



OMG. You BITCH!!


----------



## skye

BDBoop said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mother and her babies going for treats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG. You BITCH!!
Click to expand...


We aim to please.


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Truthseeker420




----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## Connery




----------



## Connery

​


----------



## PoliticalChic

Halloween is tough on neighborhood equanimity.....

My neighbor claimed that the candle-lit pumpkin that I put out last week was too early for Halloween....

Claimed I was guilty of premature jack-o-lantern...


----------



## Geaux4it

PoliticalChic said:


> Halloween is tough on neighborhood equanimity.....
> 
> My neighbor claimed that the candle-lit pumpkin that I put out last week was too early for Halloween....
> 
> Claimed I was guilty of premature jack-o-lantern...



lol

I hate it when that happens

-Geaux


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVXqocPAz1k]Witchy Woman - Eagles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDLLXUaqZxg]Santana ~ Black Magic Woman with sensational belly dancer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April




----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## alan1

Call me an ass, but I think Stevie Ray Vaughn played it better than Jimi Hendrix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvtkUd0kkhU]Stevie Ray Vaughn Voodoo Child - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## peach174

Happy Halloween

Ghosthunt - Care2 eCards, Free Online Animated Greeting Cards

http://www.bluemountain.com/ecards/halloween/card-3283521


----------



## alan1




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## alan1




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## April




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## April




----------



## skye




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

Angry Liberal.........


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## April




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgvkDlLBzzA]Course Of Empire - Infested! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery




----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## SFC Ollie

My place, Last year.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9wO6MX1yqs]Halloween 2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eawL6aJ2nBc]The Crazy World of Arthur Brown - Fire - 1975 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## JohnL.Burke

Gracie said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This movie pissed me off. Why? Because if I saw something like that coming out of my tv, I would be kicking its face in before it even got out of the tube.
Click to expand...


 I'd be half way to China wearing a pair of wet pants.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/7N5OhNplEd4]Extremely Scary Ghost Elevator Prank in Brazil - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## April




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## JohnL.Burke

I'm a horror movie nerd and this is a scene from a very creepy horror movie that plays like a midwest gothic fever dream. 
 [ame=http://youtu.be/RxiKyGA1aQE]The Reflecting Skin - scary scene.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## JohnL.Burke

Here is another creepy horror move. This one is from France. It's sort of a cross between Deliverance and Fatal Attraction. 
 [ame=http://youtu.be/wloEPQl0IQ0]Calvaire - Tavern/Bar Dance Scene HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/sOnqjkJTMaA]Michael Jackson - Thriller - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## SFC Ollie

My front yard (one side) this year....


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## syrenn

pretty cool!!!




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlOgzaKQZq8]iWounds- Digital Dudz 2013 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April

Broom of Doom..


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## April




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tRlsvHPvyw]War Of The Worlds 1953 & 2005 Montage - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_qnr60SMwg]Elias Toufexis in Decoys - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## alan1

AngelsNDemons said:


>



Is that Nancy Pelosi before she got ugly?


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## April




----------



## skye




----------



## SFC Ollie

I need all you sick people to come help decorate the house for next halloween....I'm running out of Ideas............


----------



## April

SFC Ollie said:


> *I need all you sick people* to come help decorate the house for next halloween....I'm running out of Ideas............



 
Oh I am sure us sicko's can come up with some _*gore*_geous Halloween deco ideas for ya...


----------



## April

[MENTION=21357]SFC Ollie[/MENTION] 

This is cooool...






http://www.smarttop10.com/top-10-outdoor-halloween-decorations-2013/


----------



## April

DIY Halloween Decorations | Mental Floss


----------



## April

More Scary DIY Outdoor Halloween Decorations » Inspiring Pretty


----------



## April

[MENTION=21357]SFC Ollie[/MENTION] 
You can always go to your local novelty store for some of the best (and sickest) Halloween decorations...of course the best time to go is when this season is over and everything is half off or more...


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Mertex

SFC Ollie said:


> I need all you sick people to come help decorate the house for next halloween....I'm running out of Ideas............




Looks like you're doing okay.............


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ne19bU0BP5M]The Addams Family - S01E07 Halloween With The Addams Family part 1 - 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## SFC Ollie

Front page of a local paper a couple years back. Am I scary or what........


----------



## longknife

Halloween, as marketed in the USA, is, by far, the most obnoxious and stupid so-called "holiday" of all!!!

You teach impressionable young people to go out and beg sweets from total strangers - another case of showing them how they don't need to earn them for themselves.

It is such a farce from the original meaning that it should be outlawed.

The original meaning of All Hallowed Evening was the return from the grave of loved ones to be celebrated by those left behind. The Catholic church, as it did so many other local beliefs, turned it into a Christian event.

In almost every other nation in the Americas, people go to the graves of their ancestors and have a small celebration of their lives and how they will someday be with them.

Another example of a holiday being destroyed by marketing.

Hell, they're already advertising Christmas stuff on TV. Before, they would at least wait until Thanksgiving - which is another lie-filled holiday.


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## SFC Ollie

AngelsNDemons said:


> [MENTION=21357]SFC Ollie[/MENTION]
> You can always go to your local novelty store for some of the best (and sickest) Halloween decorations...of course the best time to go is when this season is over and everything is half off or more...




I have some great stuff......Just difficult to think of a new way to do things every year....
I have witches on brooms, flying goblins, a 7 foot talking skeleton, 2 dozen ceramic skulls I made myself. made to look life like....Bags of bones that look real..... fog machine, sound effects....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9wO6MX1yqs]Halloween 2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda

SFC Ollie said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=21357]SFC Ollie[/MENTION]
> You can always go to your local novelty store for some of the best (and sickest) Halloween decorations...of course the best time to go is when this season is over and everything is half off or more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some great stuff......Just difficult to think of a new way to do things every year....
> I have witches on brooms, flying goblins, a 7 foot talking skeleton, 2 dozen ceramic skulls I made myself. made to look life like....Bags of bones that look real..... fog machine, sound effects....
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9wO6MX1yqs]Halloween 2012 - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


You have a Victorian looking house with a big porch across the front.  I would go with a Victorian theme. Do some research into Victorian~Gothic themed Halloween decorations.  I'd also put a limited amount of stuff out on the lawn, a series of themed 'settings' leading up to the front door/porch area. Each setting depicting a certain situation or idea.  Also a 'themed' setting at each end of the porch and near the door.   Each one (on the lawn and on the porch) lit maybe with a big pumpkin (i.e., subtle lighting).  Less is more and a consistent Victorian~Gothic theme throughout. I'd alternate the 'settings' on the lawn closer to and farther away from the walkway up to the porch.  That's what I would do.  








A Victorian Grave


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## April




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## April




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## April




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1NIpXjuIPM]Masters of Horror - Dreams in the Witch-House - trailer - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJnz63iJlDo]Masters Of Horror - Dreams In The Witch House - Stuart Gorddon - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXZ6K21wvZM]Andy and Amy's Haunted House - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## freedombecki

hjmick said:


> We spend three hundred and sixty four days a year telling our children not to talk to or take candy from strangers, then one night a year we send them out in the world to do just that...
> 
> What the hell...


 All souls day is what Hallowe'en was once called, and it got its start somewhere back when in churches to prove that God was with us, no matter what demons life put in our way. It accustomed children to know that there is evil in the world, and the idea was not to fear evil or badness. Then All Soul's Day was followed by All Saints' Day, to rejoice that evil had been vanquished by the good whom we should revere. Not all Christian churches have this tradition, and some groups have expropriated the day to do bad things.

But you're right, and Dentists detest the candy for their children patients on account of people forget to brush their teeth after they eat sweets. Tiny bits of sweetness in the mouth prosper bacteria in terms of exponential growth. And they wear down on tooth enamel and do bad things to the gums. I had a dentist once who if you said "Halloween" would immediately frown and start talking through his teeth about rotten candy things.


----------



## freedombecki

For the kids around here...

[ame=http://youtu.be/Xd0cX1dogtk]I'm being swallowed by a Boa Constrictor - Johnny Cash - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

AngelsNDemons said:


>


 


*Edgar Allan Poe*

*The Raven*

[SIZE=-1][First published in 1845][/SIZE]​ 




Once upon a midnight dreary, while I pondered weak and weary,
Over many a quaint and curious volume of forgotten lore, 
While I nodded, nearly napping, suddenly there came a tapping,

As of some one gently rapping, rapping at my chamber door.
`'Tis some visitor,' I muttered, `tapping at my chamber door -
Only this, and nothing more.'​

Ah, distinctly I remember it was in the bleak December,
And each separate dying ember wrought its ghost upon the floor.
Eagerly I wished the morrow; - vainly I had sought to borrow

From my books surcease of sorrow - sorrow for the lost Lenore -
For the rare and radiant maiden whom the angels name Lenore -
Nameless here for evermore.​ 
And the silken sad uncertain rustling of each purple curtain
Thrilled me - filled me with fantastic terrors never felt before;
So that now, to still the beating of my heart, I stood repeating

`'Tis some visitor entreating entrance at my chamber door -
Some late visitor entreating entrance at my chamber door; -
This it is, and nothing more,'​

Presently my soul grew stronger; hesitating then no longer,
`Sir,' said I, `or Madam, truly your forgiveness I implore;
But the fact is I was napping, and so gently you came rapping,

And so faintly you came tapping, tapping at my chamber door,
That I scarce was sure I heard you' - here I opened wide the door; -
Darkness there, and nothing more.​

Deep into that darkness peering, long I stood there wondering, fearing,
Doubting, dreaming dreams no mortal ever dared to dream before;
But the silence was unbroken, and the darkness gave no token,

And the only word there spoken was the whispered word, `Lenore!'
This I whispered, and an echo murmured back the word, `Lenore!'
Merely this and nothing more.​

Back into the chamber turning, all my soul within me burning,
Soon again I heard a tapping somewhat louder than before.
`Surely,' said I, `surely that is something at my window lattice;

Let me see then, what thereat is, and this mystery explore -
Let my heart be still a moment and this mystery explore; -
'Tis the wind and nothing more!'​ 
Open here I flung the shutter, when, with many a flirt and flutter,
In there stepped a stately raven of the saintly days of yore.
Not the least obeisance made he; not a minute stopped or stayed he;

But, with mien of lord or lady, perched above my chamber door -
Perched upon a bust of Pallas just above my chamber door -
Perched, and sat, and nothing more.​

Then this ebony bird beguiling my sad fancy into smiling,
By the grave and stern decorum of the countenance it wore,
`Though thy crest be shorn and shaven, thou,' I said, `art sure no craven.

Ghastly grim and ancient raven wandering from the nightly shore -
Tell me what thy lordly name is on the Night's Plutonian shore!'
Quoth the raven, `Nevermore.'​

Much I marvelled this ungainly fowl to hear discourse so plainly,
Though its answer little meaning - little relevancy bore;
For we cannot help agreeing that no living human being

Ever yet was blessed with seeing bird above his chamber door -
Bird or beast above the sculptured bust above his chamber door,
With such name as `Nevermore.'​

But the raven, sitting lonely on the placid bust, spoke only,
That one word, as if his soul in that one word he did outpour.
Nothing further then he uttered - not a feather then he fluttered -

Till I scarcely more than muttered `Other friends have flown before -
On the morrow he will leave me, as my hopes have flown before.'
Then the bird said, `Nevermore.'​ 
Startled at the stillness broken by reply so aptly spoken,
`Doubtless,' said I, `what it utters is its only stock and store,
Caught from some unhappy master whom unmerciful disaster

Followed fast and followed faster till his songs one burden bore -
Till the dirges of his hope that melancholy burden bore
Of "Never-nevermore."'​

But the raven still beguiling all my sad soul into smiling,
Straight I wheeled a cushioned seat in front of bird and bust and door;
Then, upon the velvet sinking, I betook myself to linking

Fancy unto fancy, thinking what this ominous bird of yore -
What this grim, ungainly, ghastly, gaunt, and ominous bird of yore
Meant in croaking `Nevermore.'​ 
This I sat engaged in guessing, but no syllable expressing
To the fowl whose fiery eyes now burned into my bosom's core;
This and more I sat divining, with my head at ease reclining

On the cushion's velvet lining that the lamp-light gloated o'er,
But whose velvet violet lining with the lamp-light gloating o'er,
_She_ shall press, ah, nevermore!​


Then, methought, the air grew denser, perfumed from an unseen censer
Swung by Seraphim whose foot-falls tinkled on the tufted floor.
`Wretch,' I cried, `thy God hath lent thee - by these angels he has sent thee

Respite - respite and nepenthe from thy memories of Lenore!
Quaff, oh quaff this kind nepenthe, and forget this lost Lenore!'
Quoth the raven, `Nevermore.'​ 
`Prophet!' said I, `thing of evil! - prophet still, if bird or devil! -
Whether tempter sent, or whether tempest tossed thee here ashore,
Desolate yet all undaunted, on this desert land enchanted -

On this home by horror haunted - tell me truly, I implore -
Is there - _is_ there balm in Gilead? - tell me - tell me, I implore!'
Quoth the raven, `Nevermore.'​

`Prophet!' said I, `thing of evil! - prophet still, if bird or devil!
By that Heaven that bends above us - by that God we both adore -
Tell this soul with sorrow laden if, within the distant Aidenn,

It shall clasp a sainted maiden whom the angels name Lenore -
Clasp a rare and radiant maiden, whom the angels name Lenore?'
Quoth the raven, `Nevermore.'​

`Be that word our sign of parting, bird or fiend!' I shrieked upstarting -
`Get thee back into the tempest and the Night's Plutonian shore!
Leave no black plume as a token of that lie thy soul hath spoken!

Leave my loneliness unbroken! - quit the bust above my door!
Take thy beak from out my heart, and take thy form from off my door!'
Quoth the raven, `Nevermore.'​

And the raven, never flitting, still is sitting, still is sitting
On the pallid bust of Pallas just above my chamber door;
And his eyes have all the seeming of a demon's that is dreaming,

And the lamp-light o'er him streaming throws his shadow on the floor;
And my soul from out that shadow that lies floating on the floor
Shall be lifted - nevermore!​


Good pictures, Angels. 

I owe you a rep and one to BDB for starting the thread, but I'm out of rep for 24.


----------



## April




----------



## TemplarKormac

Now this is a Halloween costume only a Templar could love:


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Mertex

AngelsNDemons said:


>





Awww, that one is more cute than scary!


----------



## Mertex

TemplarKormac said:


> Now this is a Halloween costume only a Templar could love:




Damn, TK, I would have sworn that was you! 

 [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION]


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## TemplarKormac

Mertex said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is a Halloween costume only a Templar could love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, TK, I would have sworn that was you!
> 
> [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION]
Click to expand...


I want one of those for Christmas!


----------



## TemplarKormac




----------



## April




----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roiYGiUlmoQ]Halloween Light Show 2013 - Ghost N Stuff by DeadMau5 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKtG5uMAkCs]Thomas Halloween 2013, Awolnation Sail, Halloween Light Show - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-rk_PXXAUg]02.- Satan's Butterfly Ball - Boy George (Cheapness & Beauty - 1995) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_lBqWM7LXA]Big Cat Halloween - TIGERS LIONS VS PUMPKINS! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## mudwhistle

QuickHitCurepon said:


>



That was a weird movie. 

I liked the first one better, even though it was a bit corny.


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## Mr. H.

Spent $13 on a bunch of candy. I need to ration it this year so I don't run out early LOL.


----------



## Desperado

I thought this was a pretty good Halloween Prank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tB8D2QZ9lA4]Epic Halloween Prank by Tom Mabe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Mr. H. said:


> Spent $13 on a bunch of candy. I need to ration it this year so I don't run out early LOL.



Uh huh...you be eatin' it all...don't lie..


----------



## SFC Ollie

I have about 500 pieces of chocolate, bags of pretzels and chips.....

We get anywhere from 300 to 450 little monsters every year....

But then, as noted my house is a destination house....

I also give away one ceramic skull to the first kid who comes dressed as a soldier, who has a parent with them....


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkxKAntY-0E](HQ) Grateful Dead - Friend Of The Devil - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTX5hOUfJrw]Elvis Costello - Hurry Down Doomsday (The Bugs Are Takin' Over) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Like with Christmas but before, neighborhoods transform with decorations. Early last October at my mom's house, I had by the sidewalk a battery-operated talking zombie that came up to my waist. I had it right beside our hedge and at night, it was terrifying. We had a large bush that grew over the walkway to the front door, and it was a perfect spot to hang some large spiders and a couple of small witches on the outside branches. They were also absolutely terrifying late at night. It took quite a bit of getting used to not to get the chills or frights. There are so many other Halloween decorations to place out, before all the Christmas stuff comes. 

There are lots of ways for adults to join in, but you have to discover them for yourself.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBnLxRQIm4Y]Halloween 2010 Trick or Treating - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/jU6iP0WLsU8]MARILYN MANSON :: This Is Halloween - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery




----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/PuhZ4iSpbQs]Halloween Villain Conference Call! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Or2jZS8O_IY]Der Golem - Paul Wegner - Henrik Galeen - 1915 - YouTube[/ame]



> The Golem (original German name Der Golem, also known as The Monster of Fate) is a 1915 silent horror directed and written by Paul Wegener and Henrik Galeen. The film is based on the book The Golem by Gustav Meyrink, who is also credited as a writer for the film...



Der Golem 1915 - Considered the First Horror Film

I heard back in 1988 also that *Der Golem* is the first horror film ever made.


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JC--0-Lh8ig]JKL Children's Choir Sings About Halloween Candy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## peach174

Great light show

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXwpkFYCJDY]O'Connor Halloween Light Display - 2013 --- Ghostbusters - YouTube[/ame]

Pirates  The Curse of Shipwreck Rock
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujK1S9d8_Ec]2013 Pirate Halloween House Projection Live HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

In honor of Obama I will pass out free stuff to anyone who asks tonight. And when they turn to walk away I will pick their pockets clean.


----------



## Bloodrock44

I'll be hiding under my bed. Y'all scarin the shit outta me!


----------



## Mr. H.

Good chance of rain. I'm surprised it's not postponed until tomorrow.
Then again, Friday night Trigger Treat in a college town...


----------



## Mr. H.

Oh hey- last day for pink!


----------



## SFC Ollie

Love that projection one...I wonder what that would cost.......

And yep, rain is supposed to start about the same time as trick or treating.... Good be a bad year, unless they change it real soon....


----------



## Darkwind

AngelsNDemons said:


>


treat please......


----------



## Darkwind

mudwhistle said:


>


We call that Monday....


----------



## Luddly Neddite

*Happy Halloween*


----------



## Sarah G

SFC Ollie said:


> Love that projection one...I wonder what that would cost.......
> 
> And yep, rain is supposed to start about the same time as trick or treating.... Good be a bad year, unless they change it real soon....



We have rain and wind today.  The Mayor of Toledo is changing the day.  It's supposed to be announced at around noon.  I live in one of the burbs so hopefully we'll be cancelled for today as well.

It isn't safe for the kids, visibility is down when you're in your car.  It isn't as fun for them but I would like it to be during the day on Saturday.


----------



## April




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

If I get home in time for the candy fest tonight I'm going to put the candy in a dog Treat box and when they say trick or treat I'll reply sorry but all I have left are these dog treats but help yourself.


----------



## April




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## SFC Ollie

My video for this year will be downloaded in about an hour.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Luddly Neddite said:


> *Happy Halloween*



Nothing happy about it, Luddly.  It is a night when human beings are sacrificed to Satan. For those who are not fearful of graphic description of how Satanists celebrate Halloween - Have a look at this link and realize they have been building up to this since the 13th of this month.  

LIST OF SATANIC HOLIDAYS (SRA)

One of the saddest cases of children celebrating Halloween was recounted in Johanna Michaelsons book, "The Beautiful Side of Evil".. she said a family was giving out candy on halloween and had run to the kitchen to get more candy while letting their older child and 3 yr old answer the door - when they swung door open there was a tall black figure that looked like the grim reaper with a sickle in his hand - I believe that was the costume - the 3 yr old dropped dead from fright.  They tried to revive the child but could not. 


Some of the occult covens use animal sacrifices for their occult practices and as an animal lover I would think that would upset you, Luddley.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Jeremiah said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Happy Halloween*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing happy about it, Luddly.  It is a night when human beings are sacrificed to Satan. For those who are not fearful of graphic description of how Satanists celebrate Halloween - Have a look at this link and realize they have been building up to this since the 13th of this month.
> 
> LIST OF SATANIC HOLIDAYS (SRA)
> 
> One of the saddest cases of children celebrating Halloween was recounted in Johanna Michaelsons book, "The Beautiful Side of Evil".. she said a family was giving out candy on halloween and had run to the kitchen to get more candy while letting their older child and 3 yr old answer the door - when they swung door open there was a tall black figure that looked like the grim reaper with a sickle in his hand - I believe that was the costume - the 3 yr old dropped dead from fright.  They tried to revive the child but could not.
> 
> 
> Some of the occult covens use animal sacrifices for their occult practices and as an animal lover I would think that would upset you, Luddley.
Click to expand...


Save this crap for the Sunday Service. The kids asking me for candy don't look like killers.

Pft


----------



## Gracie

Please don't ruin a fun thread, Jere.


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0opQcV-oHTI]Halloween 2013 - YouTube[/ame]

MY House.


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## syrenn

Jeremiah said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Happy Halloween*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing happy about it, Luddly.  It is a night when human beings are sacrificed to Satan. For those who are not fearful of graphic description of how Satanists celebrate Halloween - Have a look at this link and realize they have been building up to this since the 13th of this month.
> 
> LIST OF SATANIC HOLIDAYS (SRA)
> 
> One of the saddest cases of children celebrating Halloween was recounted in Johanna Michaelsons book, "The Beautiful Side of Evil".. she said a family was giving out candy on halloween and had run to the kitchen to get more candy while letting their older child and 3 yr old answer the door - when they swung door open there was a tall black figure that looked like the grim reaper with a sickle in his hand - I believe that was the costume - the 3 yr old dropped dead from fright.  They tried to revive the child but could not.
> 
> 
> Some of the occult covens use animal sacrifices for their occult practices and as an animal lover I would think that would upset you, Luddley.
Click to expand...



and a very Happy Halloween to you!


----------



## Mr. H.

I was called on to emcee a local Halloween contest. Lots of cute kids. This was my favorite- their baby brother is in the lobster pot...


----------



## Esmeralda

syrenn said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Happy Halloween*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing happy about it, Luddly.  It is a night when human beings are sacrificed to Satan. For those who are not fearful of graphic description of how Satanists celebrate Halloween - Have a look at this link and realize they have been building up to this since the 13th of this month.
> 
> LIST OF SATANIC HOLIDAYS (SRA)
> 
> One of the saddest cases of children celebrating Halloween was recounted in Johanna Michaelsons book, "The Beautiful Side of Evil".. she said a family was giving out candy on halloween and had run to the kitchen to get more candy while letting their older child and 3 yr old answer the door - when they swung door open there was a tall black figure that looked like the grim reaper with a sickle in his hand - I believe that was the costume - the 3 yr old dropped dead from fright.  They tried to revive the child but could not.
> 
> 
> Some of the occult covens use animal sacrifices for their occult practices and as an animal lover I would think that would upset you, Luddley.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and a very Happy Halloween to you!
Click to expand...


Three year olds do not drop dead from fright.  Who would believe such a thing? How absurd.


----------



## Esmeralda

AngelsNDemons said:


>



Nice!


----------



## Esmeralda

longknife said:


> Halloween, as marketed in the USA, is, by far, the most obnoxious and stupid so-called "holiday" of all!!!
> 
> You teach impressionable young people to go out and beg sweets from total strangers - another case of showing them how they don't need to earn them for themselves.
> 
> It is such a farce from the original meaning that it should be outlawed.
> 
> The original meaning of All Hallowed Evening was the return from the grave of loved ones to be celebrated by those left behind. The Catholic church, as it did so many other local beliefs, turned it into a Christian event.
> 
> In almost every other nation in the Americas, people go to the graves of their ancestors and have a small celebration of their lives and how they will someday be with them.
> 
> Another example of a holiday being destroyed by marketing.
> 
> Hell, they're already advertising Christmas stuff on TV. Before, they would at least wait until Thanksgiving - which is another lie-filled holiday.



Thank you Scrooge.


----------



## Gracie

*



			Putting the crazed Halloween poisoner story to rest can be quite the task, as was outlined in a 9 November 1989 article in the Los Angeles Times. The following is an excerpt from an interview with Joel Best, a professor of sociology at California State University, Fresno, who has been trying to debunk this urban legend for more than thirty years:
"We checked major newspapers from throughout the country from 1958 through 1988," he said, "assuming that any story this horrible would certainly be well reported." 

Well, they found a total of 78 cases and two deaths. [The two deaths Best was referring to were the O'Bryan murder and the accidental poisoning of Kevin Toston.] Further checking proved that almost all of the 78 cases were pranks. The deaths were tragically real, but they, too, were misrepresented in the beginning. 

The pranks, he said, were all of kids &#8212; after years of hearing similar stories &#8212; inserting needles or razor blades into fruit, not realizing (or maybe realizing) how much they frightened their whole town. 

"My favorite," Best says, "was the kid who brought a half-eaten candy bar to his parents and said, 'I think there's ant poison on this.' They had it checked and, sure enough, there was ant poison on it &#8212; significantly, on the end he had not bitten." Of course, the youngster had applied the poison himself. 

Best has tried mightily over the years to destroy this particular myth, but obviously to no avail. "It's the old problem of trying to prove a negative," he says.
Sad to say, foreign objects hidden in Halloween loot are part of the trick-or-treat experience, but these incidents are few and far between, and our fear of them is greatly out of proportion with the likelihood of their occurring. Acting on this out-of-control fear, some hospitals and police departments have taken to x-raying bags of Halloween plunder, as noted in the 31 October 1993 Washington Post:
Of several contacted, only Maryland Hospital Center reported discovering what seemed to be a real threat &#8212; a needle detected by X-ray in a candy bar in 1988. But there was never an arrest or resolution in the case. 

In the ten years the National Confectioners Association has run its Halloween Hot Line, the group has yet to verify an instance of tampering, said spokesman Bill Sheehan. "These myths become truisms."
Barbara "truism words were never spoken" Mikkelson 

Sightings:   This legend appears in a 1986 Jack Chick tract about the satanic influences of Halloween. 

Last updated:   31 October 2013
		
Click to expand...

*
Read more at snopes.com: Poisoned Halloween Candy


----------



## syrenn

Esmeralda said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing happy about it, Luddly.  It is a night when human beings are sacrificed to Satan. For those who are not fearful of graphic description of how Satanists celebrate Halloween - Have a look at this link and realize they have been building up to this since the 13th of this month.
> 
> LIST OF SATANIC HOLIDAYS (SRA)
> 
> One of the saddest cases of children celebrating Halloween was recounted in Johanna Michaelsons book, "The Beautiful Side of Evil".. she said a family was giving out candy on halloween and had run to the kitchen to get more candy while letting their older child and 3 yr old answer the door - when they swung door open there was a tall black figure that looked like the grim reaper with a sickle in his hand - I believe that was the costume - the 3 yr old dropped dead from fright.  They tried to revive the child but could not.
> 
> 
> Some of the occult covens use animal sacrifices for their occult practices and as an animal lover I would think that would upset you, Luddley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a very Happy Halloween to you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Three year olds do not drop dead from fright.  Who would believe such a thing? How absurd.
Click to expand...


I had plenty of 3 year old tonight..... and they all left smiling and happy


----------



## syrenn




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Gracie

Check out Bing's front page, lol

Bing


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Family Builds Amazing Halloween Costumes Around 12-Year-Old's Wheelchair (PHOTOS)

A little late but really worth a look.


----------



## Mr. H.

T or T was postponed until tonight due to the storms. Anyhow I figured there oughta be a fire sale on pumpkins. Sure enough got one for 88 cents!


----------



## April

Mr. H. said:


> T or T was postponed until tonight due to the storms. Anyhow I figured there oughta be a fire sale on pumpkins. Sure enough got one for 88 cents!



Awww...it's gotta nest...are lil baby pumpkins incubating?


----------



## mudwhistle

longknife said:


> Halloween, as marketed in the USA, is, by far, the most obnoxious and stupid so-called "holiday" of all!!!
> 
> You teach impressionable young people to go out and beg sweets from total strangers - another case of showing them how they don't need to earn them for themselves.
> 
> It is such a farce from the original meaning that it should be outlawed.
> 
> The original meaning of All Hallowed Evening was the return from the grave of loved ones to be celebrated by those left behind. The Catholic church, as it did so many other local beliefs, turned it into a Christian event.
> 
> In almost every other nation in the Americas, people go to the graves of their ancestors and have a small celebration of their lives and how they will someday be with them.
> 
> Another example of a holiday being destroyed by marketing.
> 
> Hell, they're already advertising Christmas stuff on TV. Before, they would at least wait until Thanksgiving - which is another lie-filled holiday.



Jesus..........lighten the fuck up.


----------



## SFC Ollie

When the legend becomes fact, print the legend.


----------



## Mr. H.

AngelsNDemons said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> T or T was postponed until tonight due to the storms. Anyhow I figured there oughta be a fire sale on pumpkins. Sure enough got one for 88 cents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww...it's gotta nest...are lil baby pumpkins incubating?
Click to expand...


That was laying in the yard from when the Mrs. did some gardening. I thought it would look cool under the punkin, punkin.


----------



## April

Mr. H. said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> T or T was postponed until tonight due to the storms. Anyhow I figured there oughta be a fire sale on pumpkins. Sure enough got one for 88 cents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww...it's gotta nest...are lil baby pumpkins incubating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was laying in the yard from when the Mrs. did some gardening. I thought it would look cool under the punkin, punkin.
Click to expand...


And it does... I think it's cute...


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

This is a cake.......


----------



## April




----------



## Mr. H.

Three weeks later...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Is all that candy gone yet?


----------



## mudwhistle

Party till you puke.......


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBZ8VrfbVos]exotic erotic ball san francisco - YouTube[/ame]

BART is a scary place in San Francisco on Halloween.


----------



## Mr. H.

Yowza!


----------



## Mr. H.

Six weeks later...


----------



## Mr. H.

7 weeks...


----------



## April

Uh...Merry Halloween?


----------



## Mr. H.

10 weeks...


----------



## Mr. H.

Alas, poor punkin'... I knew him well.


----------



## April

Mr. H. said:


> Alas, poor punkin'... I knew him well.





I'm sure wifey is soooo ready to say goodbye...

...will there be a funeral?


----------



## Mr. H.

AngelsNDemons said:


> I'm sure wifey is soooo ready to say goodbye...
> 
> ...will there be a funeral?



It was a rather unceremonious shovel scoop. 

Next year I'm going to take one photo each day, then make a time-lapse video. 

Watch for it at the next Sundance Film Fest.


----------



## April

Mr. H. said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure wifey is soooo ready to say goodbye...
> 
> ...will there be a funeral?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a rather unceremonious shovel scoop.
> 
> Next year I'm going to take one photo each day, then make a time-lapse video.
> 
> Watch for it at the next Sundance Film Fest.
Click to expand...


Well...may it RIP...FINALLY!


----------



## Esmeralda

Slane lhiat.

See you next year,


----------



## Abishai100

*Scarecrow University*

Batman movies of late have given new energy to Halloween character costumes of the Scarecrow.

Scarecrow represents general intrigue surrounding the autumn harvest.  A scarecrow is used by farmers to ward off destructive crops that would otherwise damage crop fields.

Batman's nemesis Scarecrow is the perfect 'labor motivator' for Halloween 2014.




Scarecrow - Batman Wiki


----------



## Jarlaxle

Wonder what my wife is doing this year...


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Darkwind




----------

